# FM , CFS , IBS and Neurofibromatosis



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a 52 year old female that was born with Neurofibromatosis. That is a genetic birth deffect that causes your body to grow thousands of tumors all over your entire body , and dozens on the insides on organs , and your spine , and Brain.All of which I am riddled with. This causes EXTREME PAIN ! I have tried every hard Narcotic starting with Tylenol 3 and working my way up to Morphine , Methadone , Fentanyl . Nothing phases my Tumor pain. The side effects are extremely harsh and I had to stop the medication for serious health issue's that were happening all the time. Some of which put me in the Er.I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia by my Rhumatologist about 10-11 years ago. I have tried all the available medications for that too. Lyrica being the last medication tried. That too , did nothing for me , but cause harsh side effects.I have also been told that I have Chronic fatigue syndrome. I am confined to the house all the time for the most part.Due to severe chronic pain every where and the issue if tiredness and weakness.Then to top it off is the damn IBS-D. That is unbearable. So many times I have had accidents and can't get to the bathroom in time.I am in Soooooooooooo Much Agony all the time because of PAIN every where thru out my entire body.I am Soooooooo tired, it's all I can do to just get up and walk from the couch to the bathroom or the kitchen.That's probably why I have had numerous accidents heading for the bathroom and not making it before I fill my drawers with "D".I would give anything if I could find medication that I could take for PAIN. But I have tried EVERYTHING*The side effects are BAD and the med's don't phase any of my pain , not even high doses of them.I really hate my life. Death will be a blessing !


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I am sorry to hear about your situation, and the pain you are in. Living with chronic pain is a real challenge. Being fatigued and weak is another challenge on top of that. While I can't do much to help alleviate the pain you are feeling, you might like to check out some of our new "Essays". A couple touch on the topic of coping with chronic problems and disabilities. Might be a bit of encouragement for you!


----------

